# So you PA guys, describe your main rig



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll start.

I spent 11 years on the road touring and many years since then doing local club gigs.

Back in my touring days, we used to drag a 22' truck full of gear around.
Typically it was a Martin/Soundcraft or Butterfly/ Soundcraft with the expected rack gear and around 6K to 8K of power. Along with that we'd use 24k of lights (par 64s, rain lights and aircraft landing lights).


I have a system now that in all honesty, smokes the old systems and takes up a lot less room.

The board I may upgrade as I'm pretty much maxed in terms of channels.

It's a Yorkville Powermax 22 (22 channels w 2150watts and effects on board)

I only use the power for monitors. It's a nice transparent desk.


The mains are Yorkville TL3215's (I run four) and Elite LS800P subs (one per side for now)

FOH power is all Yorkville and totals 8800 watts. Monitor power is 1600 watts split into two mixes.

I run an active crossover to bi-amp the mains. The Subs are run via the Aux send. I have the requisite rack full of FX, graphs and stuff.


The system is loud and clean and we run it in full stereo.

Mics are an assortment of AKG, Shure and Apex.


Not high end stuff, but significantly better that the high end stuff I used back in the 80s.


----------

